# Bachmann shay project



## Speedtone (May 9, 2012)

Greeting everyone, I'm new to LOL and am not into all the practices and proceedures so I'll be brief...... I need some help with a project I'am into at the moment. I am in the process of purchasing a Bachmann 2 truck shay which I hope to modify. My problem is that I am having trouble locating some of the parts I need. I am especially looking for a brass or Plastic casting of a Westinghouse cross compound compressor pump in G scale. I had one several years ago that I used on another shay project but when I sold the engine the casting of course went with it. I reall would like to locate another pump casting for the new project. I'm hoping to talk to anyone with any suggestions, sources, or maybe someone that might happen to have one that they might be willing to part with for a good cause. My hope are fading fast but I am willing to pay just about any reasonable costs. Once the project get under way I an hoping to share some pictures and further comments with the group. If you can be of assistance leave me a message here or drop me an Email at [email protected] anytime. Many thanks Bill


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

See if Trackside Details has what you want:  clickable link to site


----------



## Speedtone (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion my friend, but I already checked with them all to NO avail
Bill


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have 6 of these and they are good castings and should work for what you want 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-scale...860330?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4603868d2a 

Rodney


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You may also want to try Precision Scale. They have a 1:24 cross-compound airpump casting that another fellow here used on his Shay conversion. The member's handle here is "tails" so if you search user profiles for that, you can go to his posts. 

Later, 

K


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an Accucraft k27 cross compound pump, 1:20 scale, brass, new in package. 
Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Tails (Nov 9, 2010)

Precision scale pumps are really the way to go, not too expensive, and look quite nice once painted, trimmed and installed. GLRR 14 was my second cross compound from them


----------

